# Photoshop not opening my RAW files?



## Seize the Light (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a Canon EOS 6D. 
Photoshop version, CS5
computer, Mac 10.10

I installed the photo editing software that came with the Canon camera (Digital Photo Professional, or "DPP"). When I connect my camera to transfer a RAW image to my computer, I can open it as RAW in DPP, but when I try to open the "CR2" file in Photoshop it does not open, and I get the following error:

"Could not complete your request because the file appears to be from a camera model which is not supported by the installed version of Camera Raw."

I did a little online research, and I was directed to download Adobe DNG Converter version 7.3, which has an update for my Canon 6D. I did that, however I still get the error message and the Raw CR2 file still will not open up. Curiously, when I went into the Photoshop plug-in menu > About Raw, it says I'm using Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw version 6, which to me sounds like the DNG Converter version 7.3 that I downloaded and installed is not, for some reason, being picked up by my Photoshop. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2015)

Your Canon 6D is not supported by Photoshop Camera Raw (ACR).
CS 5 uses ACR 6 and the 6D was not supported until ACR 7.3.

Get the most recent release of the DNG converter - 9.1.
CS 6 uses ACR 7, CC uses ACR 8 and the current CC 2015 used ACR 9.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2015)

Seize the Light said:


> I have a Canon EOS 6D.
> Photoshop version, CS5
> computer, Mac 10.10
> 
> ...



Adobe will no longer update your CS5 for newer cameras -- they can't get more money from you if they did that.

The DNG converter is not a plugin for Photoshop and will not alter Photoshop so it can read your 6D raw files. The DNG converter is a stand alone app that will convert your 6D CR2 files to the DNG format. Once that job is completed you should be able to then open the DNG files in CS5 (ACR). What you're looking at is a patch-type fix. CR2 files first processed through DNG converter output to DNG files and then DNG files into Photoshop.

Keep your original CR2 files!

Joe


----------



## Seize the Light (Sep 7, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> Adobe will no longer update your CS5 for newer cameras -- they can't get more money from you if they did that.
> 
> The DNG converter is not a plugin for Photoshop and will not alter Photoshop so it can read your 6D raw files. The DNG converter is a stand alone app that will convert your 6D CR2 files to the DNG format. Once that job is completed you should be able to then open the DNG files in CS5 (ACR). What you're looking at is a patch-type fix. CR2 files first processed through DNG converter output to DNG files and then DNG files into Photoshop.
> 
> Keep your original CR2 files!



Thanks, to both of you who replied ... I downloaded the 9.1 version and I am able to convert it to dng as you say, by using the DNG converter as a stand alone - which is a bit frustrating (a lot of time consuming extra steps). (On a side note, I am becoming more and more frustrated with Adobe's attitude towards its clients. Neither the Canon 6D nor Photoshop Cs5 are "old" or obsolete by any standard; there should be no reason why I can't open a Raw file directly in Photoshop! But that's a rant for another day ...)

A question: I'm thinking of purchasing the latest version of Lightroom (without updating my Photoshop). Once I have Lightroom, will I be able to open the Raw files in Lightroom and then transfer them to Photoshop CS5 without any problem? - or am I to expect another absurd compatibility obstacle. I'd just like to know before I purchase it, rather than after.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 7, 2015)

Seize the Light said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe will no longer update your CS5 for newer cameras -- they can't get more money from you if they did that.
> ...



That will work fine. The file you transfer from LR to Photoshop will be a TIFF or PSD and you'll be able to stop the DNG conversion kludge. BUT WAIT: LR is great software and none better if you need it's DAM functions -- no competition there. But if you don't need the DAM functions and only need a raw converter you do have other options including some interesting free options. LR is without doubt industry dominant but that usually means the little guys try harder. Make sure and shop around first; Iridient, DarkTable, PhotoNinja, Capture One, LightZone and more.

Joe


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2015)

Seize the Light said:


> (On a side note, I am becoming more and more frustrated with Adobe's attitude towards its clients. Neither the Canon 6D nor Photoshop Cs5 are "old" or obsolete by any standard; there should be no reason why I can't open a Raw file directly in Photoshop! But that's a rant for another day ...)


Your frustration is misdirected, and it's considerably more work than just a patch-fix.

You should direct your frustration towards Canon (and the other camera makers that use a proprietary Raw file type) and wonder about Canon's attitude towards Canon's customers.

Canon's CR 2 file type is proprietary. Canon does not share their proprietary file type information with Adobe.
If it wasn't for Adobe making the effort to reverse engineering the file type for each new Canon  camera that comes out and providing their DNG converter your only option would be to convert the CR 2 files to DNG.

Note: it cost you nothing to download the DNG converter. You did not have to buy the next version of Photoshop - CS 6.

You might also note that Adobe is a for profit company that offers a broad range of software.
Making  all their software backwards compatible would be a sure way for Adobe to go out of business.

Adobe went so far as to offer their latest and greatest Photoshop AND Lightroom (Photography Program) by subscription for only $9.99 a month.
Not that long ago CS 5 was $699 software and Lightroom was an addition $299. The Student Edition of CS 5 was offered for $199, but with a restricted use license.
Once we had become Adobe customers we could then buy the next releases of Ps and LR for $199 and $99 respectively, about once every 18 - 24 months when the next version was released.

Now we don't have to wait for the next release to get the newest features and upgrades. With the subscription we get then as soon as they are ready.

Note that [quote. . . DNG is based on the TIFF/EPstandard format, and mandates significant use of metadata. Use of *the file format is royalty-free*; Adobe has *published a license allowing anyone to exploit DNG*,[4] and has also stated that there are no known intellectual property encumbrances or license requirements for DNG.[5] Adobe stated that if there was a consensus that DNG should be controlled by a standards body, they were open to the idea.[6] Adobe has submitted DNG to ISO for incorporation into their revision of TIFF/EP. . . [/quote]


----------



## KenC (Sep 8, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with using DPP for conversion - it does a fine job of converting CR2 files.  I've done side-by-side comparisons with ACR and not seen any significant difference.  In fact DPP is (at least for me) faster and easier to use than ACR.

I'm kind of fed up with Adobe, which always used to allow upgrades of ACR on older versions of PS and then stopped to try to pressure everyone to subscribe.  Yeah, they operate for profit and can do whatever they want, but they won't be getting any more of my money.


----------

